# Cooler Master HAF Stacker MbK



## kier (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi my fellow modders,

Think you have heard of this new case(s) from Cooler Master: The HAF Stacker
This combines the HAF and the Stacker series and has a nice and new concept: modular cases
The case is designed so that can be used to create different configurations. The various housings combined with each other
This time I will use all 3 parts to build a case that is somewhat larger than normal.

I will also make use of the fact that there is a great competition going on. Presented by ..... Cooler Master.
Because they have again the confidence in me to work with this brand new case, I will try to do a Cooler Master casemod competition theme. This will include logos, shapes, little advertising and some updates on this event.

I will NOT participate this year because of the sponsored case





So if you like to win beautiful prizes
Come on and participate!!!

How it all began:

Sometimes I have a lot of respect for the postal guys. The 3 packages





Larger then my son





Unboxing.





























These are the different modular cases:





Once stacked ... BIG 





First some detail shots.

The 925:





































































Inside:

































































More parts soon!!!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 19, 2013)

I was just looking at that email from CM and went to the site, trying to figure out what the difference between the 915F and 915R were.  Your graphic explained more than what I found on their site...


----------



## kier (Oct 19, 2013)

lol thanks 

PSU Front and PSU Rear


----------



## kier (Nov 3, 2013)

Update!!!

First some pictures from the two parts I have received also...

The 915F where the PSU is mounted at the front

























The 915R is for the PSU at the back





























And some pictures outside

































Time to stack all

915R placed beneath





915F on top

























Pretty BIG!!!

Time for some modding I think.

This time a little different kind of modding. I rotated the case, so it becoming a kind of ghetto blaster.





I have slightly modified the connection strips so it become all the same on both sides. and removed the unnecessary stuff... maybe placed back later.





Looks nice all ready





Placed the original modo tray back under a small angle









Did some cutouts on both sides









Removed some steel from the top





And placed the tray again









There will be other hardware but this is for measurments.





Placed some acrylic underneath the motherboard tray for mounting some great products....But more on this later.









Thanks for your attention


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 3, 2013)

Try taking pictures with rectilinear lens next time, I ran out of my OCD medicine. So far so good, I am interested in seeing how you will populate all the cases.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 3, 2013)

if one by one, i like that case but if stacked into one i dont like it. it looks not solid like its easy to flop just by one small touch

btw modding it would be a big challenge right.
subbb


----------



## kier (Nov 30, 2013)

Update!!!

All the beautiful products have come in the past few weeks for this build. Therefore a major update with everything. There will be 2 updates this weekend, because it's a lot 

First, there was a nice package from Cooler Master









Including pretty amazing fans: The newJetFlow's 120

Because I'm still not sure which color I'm going to use, I have requested three available colors

JetFlow 120 white





















Some specs from these great fans:


LED Color: Dark (No LED) / Red / Blue / White
Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 25 mm / 4.7 x 4.7 x 1 inch
Fan Speed: 800-2000 RPM (PWM) ± 10%; w/ silent adapter: 1600/1200 RPM (fixed)
Air Flow: 95 CFM ± 10%
Air Pressure: 2.72 mmH2O ± 10%
Life Expectancy 160,000 hrs
Noise Level: 19 dBA (1200 RPM with included silent mode adapter)
28 dBA (1600 RPM with included silent mode adapter)
12-36 dBA (PWM)
Bearing Type POM Bearing - CM 4th Gen. bearing (*POM: Polyoxymethelene)
Connector: 4-Pin (PWM)
Voltage: 12 VDC
Current: 0.4A
Power Consumption: 4.8W





Shock-absorbing feet





Also in red









And without LED, all black





















Comes with 2 adapters: 1 for 1600 RPM (28 dBA) and 1 for 1200 RPM (19 dBA)





Power on

















More about the Cooler Master box later 

Also EKWB is helping me with this build, so also a nice EKWB box:









With lots of lovely products





First, I have requested two beautiful radiators : De EK-CoolStream RAD XT (480)

















Looks very good with the new Cooler Master JetFlow's

















This set will be placed on both sides of the HAF Stacker, like this:









For this my good friend Pascal and I made 2 beautiful covers:





With nice looking bevel edges





















Thanks Pascal van Veen, another piece of art man.

For this cover I first pasted a layer of white vinyl and then black.

















EKWB radiator behind it with the JetFlow's









Also, I requested two beautiful reservoirs. The EK-RES X3 400 





















With mounting material





And two extra multiport tops to try some things.





Which will be placed like this









Before the update is getting too big, I'll be posting the rest tomorrow. But one more thing ... I received a very nice tool from Mnpctech For my favorite tubing





De Reamer

























A very nice tool to use internally and externally too deburr and ream edges

More tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## kier (Dec 2, 2013)

Update!!!

We go on with the EKWB box





For this build I will use Acetal blocks. First the CPU block.... A EK-Supremacy





















And two beautiful RAM blocks, the EK-RAM Monarch X2

















Will be placed like this









As you can see I'm going to use the 90 ° and 45 ° black EK-CSQ adapters this time.
The RAM blocks with adapters:









The EK-CSQ 90° adapters:

















And the EK-CSQ 45° adapters:













Also in this build I will use the EK-HD Adapter 10/12mm for the Acrylic tubes

















Female version: EK-HD Adapter Female 10/12mm









Out of sight, I'll use flex tube with the EK-CSQ Fittingen













Which then results in a picture like this:






And yes ... a new motherboard. The  ASUS Maximus Formula VI

Thank you ASUS for providing this beautiful motherboard





















The motherboard 

































































With backplate





















Installed





As for the GPUs, I'm going to use 2x ASUS GTX780 DCII





On this two great waterblocks, the EK-FC780 GTX DCII









































Installed onto the GPUs





















With backplate

















Time to install both sides





Unfortunately don't have enough matte black vinyl for the right cover, so can't finish this one yet.





I did make a cover for reservoirs with black gloss vinyl.





Further more made covers for the Mobo tray, sides and the top.









Beneath the angled tray of the mobo I have a nice space for SSDs. So I cut a plate, made it black again and mounted the SSDs





















Just don't know yet whether I will place it in an angled or straight position.





Placed the reservoirs again.









Cut the top plate cut and made it black also





+ A cover for the mobo tray with the size of the mobo cut out





Installed it













Placed the GPUs









More next week


----------



## kier (Dec 8, 2013)

Today we continue to add some more colors, and a tricky part ... Tighten the acrylic tubes.





Update!!!

Back to the sides. Regarding a wrong size radgrills from a previous build I still had some CNC milled radgrills.  perfect and come in very handy.
Cant say this enough ... Never throw away stuff 

I placed them behind the fanholes and mounted the radiators on it.













After some thinking regarding the colors, I decided to combine these colors.

Red and white Cooler Master's JetFlo





Little bit darker





Really great fans!! But will have to dim the airflow lol, now they almost blow the sides away 
Luckily I received last Friday the black vinyl, so the right side is also finished. Once both sides  installed it looks pretty big now





And turned the fans on again... enjoying the colors





So did some thinking about the colors for the loops and going to let it flow just like the fans, outside red, inside white.





In front of the SSDs, the reservoirs... like this:





Placed the inlets horizonta and parallel to the reservoirs and just like the other tubes.









Now the challenge. The acrylic tubes that all placed horizontally will need be tighten to something to continue connecting it. So after some brainstorming, I've  made a piece of aluminum with holes for tyraps and tighten the 4 tubes from the RAMs. And for the two tubes of the CPU I have cut an acrylic plate and also cut two holes in it.





Placed a female EKWB HD adapter and a compression fitting.





Unfortunately out of sight, but looks quite nice like this.





For the two top connections I have made  a similar plate.





Measuring, drilling, sawing and filing, but I got them all right finally, and as solid as a rock.





Next week more!!!


----------



## kier (Feb 2, 2014)

Update!!!

Here we go again.... Finally, bought a nice little CPU for this build:
The i7-4770K









And I have some beautiful acrylic plates to be made. Doing this by hand is a bit tricky so Thanks Pascal for the milling... Great job mate!!!

So 3 plates on top and a window.





And some milled strips to try a few ideas





The front cover is completely acrylic with a milled edge, in order to create a nice window after pasting matte black vinyl for the black edge













It was a little bit of a challenge to come up with something for the GPU power. For this... the strips.
Made the two small strips black and then glued it onto the big strip, placed the flat cables first and placed a led strip.

Aligning and assembled





















Looks nice already





And have a little change made concerning the colors of the fans ... All white.





I also got the side plates ready to connect the reservoirs.





And made them black again, what looks like this once placed.

















Creative with fittings and tubes ...





And the loop is finished regarding the CPU / mobo section. This all being fed by a D5 pump.





Time to add some Mayhems pastel red.













Quite nice, even though it is the back





1st loop filled









And the final shot for this update 





Made a nice vid about the filling, but will post this later 

Grtz.


----------



## kier (Feb 11, 2014)

Update!!!

Made some great progress last week and weekend, so time for a nice update.

Last update was about filling the first loop filled and did some leak testing.





First I continued with the top plates. Mounted these and did some brainstorming about what I can do with it.









Like... placing some fan controller (will be faced up) and other then the ones at the picture. If everything goes well it will be the Lamptron CW611 controllers.





Also been busy with the second loop. For this I've made a acrylic plate with some holes in it.





Placed it.





On the other side made the loop complete with Masterkleer 3/8 tubes





And after the filling: The RED Boombox (Also made a movie from filling this side, but still need to edit)





























With front cover





When all of this was finished I continued with the PSU, which I still need to find a nice spot for.
So used a piece of acrylic again, cut it and drilled several holes etc.





Made it black and placed my favorite PSU: The
Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W 





Which will be mounted like this.

















In the mean while did some cable management, like the Sata cables









And just a simple 24 pins extension









Mounted the illuminated strip with the GPU power cables again.





After this it was time to place some RGB strips to cheer the place up a bit.
I especially took RGB because of the cold white light of the fans and the possibility to dim for the right colors in this build

First some more pictures of the white Cooler Master JetFlo 120 fans 













And now in combination with the white illuminated GPU power strip





And at the top, I also placed a white RGB strip so you can see the components better.













For the final I had a madebykier fan grill from my CNC buddy still lying around, but normally I don't place MBK logos in builds.... this build requires an exception I think.

The MbK logo:





Cut a 120mm hole into the big top plate.





And again placed a RGB strip but this time in the top section.













Looks quite nice I think.





That's it for this update....more to come!!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2014)

If you could mount the fan controllers in the top, but facing forward at an angle instead of facing up, then that would be cool.


----------



## kier (Feb 13, 2014)

As promised.... The final video Filling the HAF Stacker


----------



## Vario (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks amazing great work.  Love the boombox style layout.  Just screams raw power.


----------



## kier (Aug 10, 2014)

The HAF stacker continues!!! 

Thanks to new sponsor Lamptron I've got now two beautiful CW611 controllers This will look great in this build.





SPECS:

 Dimension: 5.25″ Bay
 LCD Dimensions: 118mm*31mm
 Power Output: Up to 36 watts per channel
 Control Channel: 6 Channels (All usable in pump, flow meter or fan control mode)
 Panel Color Available: Black Anodyzed / Silver
 DC Input: +12v (Standard 4 Pin Molex / “D” Connector)
 DC Output: 0V- 12V DC
 Connectors: 6 X 2510-3pin connectors
 Recommend PSU wattage: 550w or higher

























Which will be placed like this





At a angle on both sides. 









Other side too





After some puzzling with the cables:





And placed the PSU back again









After this I could start with the sides and backpanels. Adjusted and used the original covers for this.

















Front cover also back on.





Time for some power.


----------

